# How to make your riders tip you...



## melon up

Hi, I'm new to this forum s well as UberX. Spread the word for me please. I'll give anyone one star if no tip is given. If anyone get a request from a rider whom has extreme low rating, DON'T aaccept it. Let those people pay for their disrespectful behavior toward our hard working. Let the world know :No tip means low rating, period.


----------



## grUBBER

Don't give 4s and 3s. Those won't impact the total average.
1s and 5s will do the job


----------



## melon up

grUBBER said:


> Don't give 4s and 3s. Those won't impact the total average.
> 1s and 5s will do the job


I just gave out around 20 1s. I hope it will help.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

This is actually a great idea, and I think I'll adopt it.


----------



## melon up

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> This is actually a great idea, and I think I'll adopt it.


This method will definitely work if we united together. What we need is a leader and organizer here...


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

Since 1* ratings have such a disproportionate impact, we probably only need a very small percentage of Uber drivers to adopt this technique, preferably combined with messaging to riders about the tipping situation (as subtly and professionally as possible). It may make sense to contact CADA if you want to formally organize with regard to this type of endeavor.


----------



## PingPong

You think Uber can't raise rider ratings on their end.. remember they own the software they can do anything..


----------



## melon up

PingPong said:


> You think Uber can't raise rider ratings on their end.. remember they own the software they can do anything..


You're right. But in the process of doing that(lowering people's rating and lengthen their waiting time), we can tell the world what we want and what Uber lies to us and rider about the tipping.


----------



## billybengal

I hope no riders read this. If they get pissed and start giving us ones then we're screwed.
Oh and personally I don't think it's fair. After all a tip is a tip. No one has to give it. It's something you may give but don't have to. Although I agree that with current rates, riders should always give tips and more than the standard 15%.

Uber should stop lying that tips are included!!!!!!


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I'm not worried about riders reading this... How would they know which Uber drivers were engaging in this practice, and if it became common, it would impact all drivers equally and Uber would have to change it's' deactivation threshold. You're an Uber shill.


----------



## melon up

billybengal said:


> I hope no riders read this. If they get pissed and start giving us ones then we're screwed.


Only If we all work together.


----------



## billybengal

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> I'm not worried about riders reading this... How would they know which Uber drivers were engaging in this practice, and if it became common, it would impact all drivers equally and Uber would have to change it's' deactivation threshold. You're an Uber shill.


A shill? Why? Because my opinion is different than yours?
Well then, Sir, you are a communist. You define communism very well, everyone should think alike, do alike, act alike. Yep, a communist, Sir.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

Because you're defending the indefensible practice of not tipping, which makes drivers continue to work in many markets for less than minimum wage, never mind a living wage. I can't imagine that an uber driver with any experience would adopt that position, it seems indefensible.


----------



## DjTim

I tried playing "Just the Tip". Uber has rules about touching passengers in an "inappropriate" manner, so I gave up.


----------



## ShooUber

melon up said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum s well as UberX. Spread the word for me please. I'll give anyone one star if no tip is given. If anyone get a request from a rider whom has extreme low rating, DON'T aaccept it. Let those people pay for their disrespectful behavior toward our hard working. Let the world know :No tip means low rating, period.


How is that going to get them to tip? 1. You don't tell them of your actions, 2 customers don't see their rating, ( they can ask the driver for it ). 3. Uber doesn't deactivate customer for low rating, 4. There is a posts on this forum that Uber contacted drivers that were giving out too many 1* customer rating, (they wanted to know why he was giving out so many 1*) 5. Then when other drivers or yourself get a customer with a really low rating will you pick them up wondering that just because they don't tip or is this a really bad customer, How are we going to know? 6. Uber customer don't know that there is no tip include, Uber feed them in the beginning that a tip was include, ( hear that all the time from customers talking to each other, saying "oh no, you don't have to tip, it's already included") now Uber marketing just says, no need to tip, Uber is a cashless system. Best of luck to you with this idea, I hope you don't get busted, because 99% of your riders will be getting 1* from you. You'll be lucky if you get a couple of tips a month. You should research and read more posts on this forum and you will see that your idea is nothing new. Once again Good Luck with that.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Threads like this should be deleted otherwise I foresee an update to the app to eliminate the drivers ability to rate riders.


----------



## melon up

ShooUber said:


> How is that going to get them to tip? 1. You don't tell them of your actions, 2 customer don't see their rating, ( they can ask the driver for it ). 3. Uber doesn't deactivate customer for low rating, 4. There is a posts on this forum that Uber contacted drivers that we're giving out too many 1* customer rating, (they wanted to know why he was giving out so many 1*) 5. Then when other drivers or yourself get a customer with a really low rating will you pick them up wondering that just because they don't tip or is this a really bad customer, How are we going to know? 6. Uber customer don't know that there is no tip include, Uber feed them in the beginning that a tip was include, ( hear that all the time from customers talking to each other, saying "oh on you don't have to tip, it's already included") now Uber marketing just says, no need to tip, Uber is a cashless system. Best of luck to you with this idea, I hope you don't get busted, because 99% of your riders will be getting 1* from you. You'll be lucky if you get a couple of tips a month. You should research and read more posts on this forum and you will see that your idea is nothing new. Once again Good Luck with that.


First of all, this will be just an effort to catch the public attention of the tipping policy of Uber. It requires someone who has good PR skills. As a Uber driver, I never accept any rider with rating below 3.5. If we keeping giving out 1 as a massive operation, we might able to pull Uber to the table because customers are spending more time in being accepted by us. I mean, the fact I gave out 20 1s on a Sunday afternoon will not change the system. However, what if 1000*20??！！

Ps Thanks, you make a couple good ppints. 
Sorry ,I did my posting when I was stuck in trafic. I did't have time to go through the forum.


----------



## ShooUber

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Threads like this should be deleted otherwise I foresee an update to the app to eliminate the drivers ability to rate riders.


I agree, I can see an app update having driver enter a reason for why they gave a bad rating.


----------



## melon up

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Threads like this should be deleted otherwise I foresee an update to the app to eliminate the drivers ability to rate riders.


Are you an Uber share holder?


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

Uber totally played the public with the way drivers were compensated initially. Most riders would not be very happy with the sub minimum wage driving conditions, even if they want a deal -- at least in my market, SF Bay area. Uber has a looming PR Crisis on its hands, it just takes a little bit of driver organization to make it a big deal..... Some things are brewing right now. PM me if you're interested!


----------



## Optimus Uber

I was told by a client, that the ranking system to him is totally binary. Either you're a 1 or a 5. Like you tube, thumbs up, thumbs down. This is a better system. Either I like you or I hate you. There is no in between. You're a 1 or you're a 5. I dont have the time or really care to determine how much I like or hate you so you've got a 50/50 shot. If I can't figure it out I flip a coin.


----------



## melon up

Optimus Uber said:


> I was told by a client, that the ranking system to him is totally binary. Either you're a 1 or a 5. Like you tube, thumbs up, thumbs down. This is a better system. Either I like you or I hate you. There is no in between. You're a 1 or you're a 5. I dont have the time or really care to determine how much I like or hate you so you've got a 50/50 shot. If I can't figure it out I flip a coin.


That's something Uber doesn't want to see. That will lead to less pressure for drivers.


----------



## UberPissed

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Threads like this should be deleted otherwise I foresee an update to the app to eliminate the drivers ability to rate riders.


Chicago masks the rating of the pax to the driver. It just says N/A. This is an exercise in futility.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

melon up said:


> Are you an Uber share holder?


You newbies just don't get it.


----------



## Optimus Uber

UberPissed said:


> Chicago masks the rating of the pax to the driver. It just says N/A. This is an exercise in futility.


Then what's the purpose if ranking customers if you can't see it? If they do that in LA, everyone is getting 1*. Since it really has no meaning. Just shows how the ranking system has no value.


----------



## Anzac

Should we rate you a 1 then if we don't feel you deserve a tip then?


----------



## Optimus Uber

Anzac said:


> Should we rate you a 1 then if we don't feel you deserve a tip then?


Yes


----------



## Actionjax

You guys who rate a customer a 1* for not tipping are a bunch of idiots. I had a 1* rider in my car a few weeks ago and he only took one trip. I told him his rating and he was shocked. The first thing he asked me was should he have tipped the driver. He thought that the Tip was part of the service. He was very shocked and a little annoyed.

I told him it's up to him if he fees like tipping his driver. It's not required but if he had exceptional service and would like to put a smile on his drivers face no one will not appreciate it. But in no way should his ratings effect weather he tips or not. At least not to that kind of hit.

Told him to contact Uber to have it fixed up so he doesn't get refused rides. Also told him to have Uber adjust the driver Rating to a 1 for his last trip (Which Uber will do).

He was very appreciative of the information. Took the bad taste out of his mouth on what felt like a bad first experience.

So long story short I will assist customers weed out you guys who screw with client ratings for things that are not required by the client.

You want to guarantee a tip. Go be a waiter or a full time Taxi. Your beef is with Uber not the customer.


----------



## melon up

Anzac said:


> Should we rate you a 1 then if we don't feel you deserve a tip then?


Yes. And if I do deserve a tip, will you tip me? Probably not...for the side you choose.


----------



## Actionjax

melon up said:


> Yes. And if I do deserve a tip, will you tip me? Probably not...for the side you choose.


If you deserve it you will get it. But there is a difference between what is deserved and making it mandatory. I think the whole tipping thing in all service industry has become to complacent. It's now expected even when the service sucks. Tell me the last time you didn't tip when you got sub par service in a restaurant? Probably tool a lot not to tip.

I'm even seeing tip jars in fast food take out places and on hot dog carts. It's a Tip people not taxes.


----------



## melon up

Actionjax said:


> You guys who rate a customer a 1* for not tipping are a bunch of idiots. I had a 1* rider in my car a few weeks ago and he only took one trip. I told him his rating and he was shocked. The first thing he asked me was should he have tipped the driver. He thought that the Tip was part of the service. He was very shocked and a little annoyed.
> 
> I told him it's up to him if he fees like tipping his driver. It's not required but if he had exceptional service and would like to put a smile on his drivers face no one will not appreciate it. But in no way should his ratings effect weather he tips or not. At least not to that kind of hit.
> 
> Told him to contact Uber to have it fixed up so he doesn't get refused rides. Also told him to have Uber adjust the driver Rating to a 1 for his last trip (Which Uber will do).
> 
> He was very appreciative of the information. Took the bad taste out of his mouth on what felt like a bad first experience.
> 
> So long story short I will assist customers weed out you guys who screw with client ratings for things that are not required by the client.
> 
> You want to guarantee a tip. Go be a waiter or a full time Taxi. Your beef is with Uber not the customer.


 I don't think you can answer the simplest question I have. What is the different A, B and C? No rush, you have 24hrs to answer it provided you know how to do it. The prize of answering it right is a check has $5 value titled "tip for idiot".

A works 8 hours a day by delivering food to customers and get tip for doing that. He get $5 per order on average.

B works 8 hours a day by driving someone's car to drive people around. he get tips even his service and manner sucks.

C also works 8 hours a day while attending his graduate school by driving his own car ,and pay for the maintenance out of his own pocket. With good service and manner, in return, No tips. The chance he get tip is around 2%.


----------



## Uber Jax

I never have to MAKE riders tip me! They WANT to!

The way you get them to do it is actually quite simple! ...
You treat them with respect, make them feel special, go the extra mile by opening doors and help carry anything they bring, give them free stuff like mints and promotional free services that are offered by businesses in the community along with a great personality and a ride that they will never forget!

That my comrades is how it's done! I get tips every day because it's a routine I have developed for every client! If you do these things you will NEVER have to worry about a tip! It will take care of itself!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

melon up said:


> HI, idiot. I don't think you can answer the simplest question I have. What is the different A, B and C? No rush, you have 24hrs to answer it provided you know how to do it. The prize of answering it right is a check has $5 value titled "tip for idiot".
> 
> A works 8 hours a day by delivering food to customers and get tip for doing that. He get $5 per order on average.
> 
> B works 8 hours a day by driving someone's car to drive people around. he get tips even his service and manner sucks.
> 
> C also works 8 hours a day while attending his graduate school by driving his own car ,and pay for the maintenance out of his own pocket. With good service and manner, in return, No tips. The chance he get tip is around 2%.


...do you spend much time lighting your farts??


----------



## Pascal O.

melon up said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum s well as UberX. Spread the word for me please. I'll give anyone one star if no tip is given. If anyone get a request from a rider whom has extreme low rating, DON'T aaccept it. Let those people pay for their disrespectful behavior toward our hard working. Let the world know :No tip means low rating, period.


It's statements like this that makes me question the IQ of some of the ppl that comment on this forum

Here is an analogy for every1 that supports this ridiculous recommendation:

If a child is doing sth wrong, is punished but NEVER told what exactly they did that required the punishment, how do they learn?

Back to reality:

Giving pax a 1-star because they didn't tip makes NO sense. 1-star should be reserved for unruly & disrespectful pax that a driver would like to warn other Uberdrivers about.

The other day, I had a pax who thought Uber included the tip because Uber states "no tip required" and he considers Uber a fancy form of a taxi. When I informed him that this was untrue & only "UberTaxi" -- which isn't available in Atlanta, Ga -- get tips, not only did he feel bad because he felt it was unfair that Uberdrivers offer a MUCH better service than taxis @ a lower price, he also felt for all the other nice drivers he never tipped. He then proceeded to hand me a $20 bill -- for a $6 trip -- after the ride & said "this is for all the other drivers I never tipped and I will inform my friends about tipping their drivers"

Now although not every1 may react this way -- as some ppl are just plain cheap -- my take home message is DON'T punish ppl who never knew better & have been misinformed. It's a WRONG way to send a message.

Moreover, you in turn hurt us drivers because I personally don't pick up pax w/ ratings lower than a 4.5. Thus, by rating good riders who just didn't tip badly, other drivers will see their low ratings & not pickup the pax not knowing their ratings don't reflect the pax's true demeanor. Which of course cost me or that Uberdriver a trip


----------



## melon up

Uber Jax said:


> I never have to MAKE riders tip me! They WANT to!
> 
> The way you get them to do it is actually quite simple! ...
> You treat them with respect, make them feel special, go the extra mile by opening doors and help carry anything they bring, give them free stuff like mints and promotional free services that are offered by businesses in the community along with a great personality and a ride that they will never forget!
> 
> That my comrades is how it's done! I get tips every day because it's a routine I have developed for every client! If you do these things you will NEVER have to worry about a tip! It will take care of itself!


So why people rate their driver a 5 while they think the driver doesn't deserve a tip? I have 4.9 after 3 months and I got 5 people who tip me.


----------



## UL Driver SF

melon up said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum s well as UberX. Spread the word for me please. I'll give anyone one star if no tip is given. If anyone get a request from a rider whom has extreme low rating, DON'T aaccept it. Let those people pay for their disrespectful behavior toward our hard working. Let the world know :No tip means low rating, period.


So....you feel disrespected if someone doesn't tip you?


----------



## UL Driver SF

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Threads like this should be deleted otherwise I foresee an update to the app to eliminate the drivers ability to rate riders.


I think it should be left here.

I refer customers to this site all the time. I think they should know how despised they are by some drivers. No better way to lose customer support than letting them in on this web site.


----------



## melon up

UL Driver SF said:


> So....you feel disrespected if someone doesn't tip you?


It's just unfair for doing the same thing as taxi driver but without the same "benefit". Fare goes down + commision rate goes up = bleeding on us. We just need a bandage which costs a fraction of the fare.


----------



## Uber Jax

melon up said:


> So why people rate their driver a 5 while they think the driver doesn't deserve a tip? I have 4.9 after 3 months and I got 5 people who tip me.


A * 5* * Rating and a tip don't necessarily go hand in hand. I believe it has a lot to do with personality and fun that you give with the ride. I also try to educate anyone about the app and Uber if need be. I get asked a lot of questions about Uber in general. I am always honest and real. Just be yourself always. I can get on anyone's level at at anytime. I have a *4.95* rating after *250* rides!

Remember, it's a number game, how well you play the game is how well you get paid for it!


----------



## melon up

Uber Jax said:


> A * 5* * Rating and a tip don't necessarily go hand in hand. I believe it has a lot to do with personality and fun that you give with the ride. I also try to educate anyone about the app and Uber if need be. I get asked a lot of questions about Uber in general. I am always honest and real. Just be yourself always. I can get on anyone's level at at anytime. I have a *4.95* rating after *250* rides!
> 
> Remember, it's a number game, how well you play the game is how well you get paid for it!


Great job for you. 
What if most people were brainwashed by their App provider and media that tip is included... it's probably here is SF where Uber was born...


----------



## melon up

UL Driver SF said:


> I think it should be left here.
> 
> I refer customers to this site all the time. I think they should know how despised they are by some drivers. No better way to lose customer support than letting them in on this web site.


Go ahead, all I'm trying to do is spread the word and disclose the seceret that Uber is hidding from most riders.


----------



## UL Driver SF

melon up said:


> It's just unfair for doing the same thing as taxi driver but without the same "benefit". Fare goes down + commision rate goes up = bleeding on us. We just need a bandage which costs a fraction of the fare.


Unfair!? You didn't know this was a cashless system when you signed up? You can always drive a taxi and pay $3k to the company and get tips. If you are that kind of person, a taxi driver type that is, then maybe that's what you deserve.

I have said many times how to fix the fare rate issue. To date not one person, CADA included, has taken one step to correct this in our market. People would rather whine.

BTW....treating people in a malicious manner will not aid your cause. It will how ever marginalized it.


----------



## UL Driver SF

melon up said:


> Go ahead, all I'm trying to do is spread the woed and disclose the seceret that Uber is hidding from most riders.


Have you talked to most riders? Please...enlighten us as just oh many riders you have actually educated on this subject and how they all responded.

Maybe you have some videos you can post up?


----------



## melon up

Uber Jax said:


> A * 5* * Rating and a tip don't necessarily go hand in hand. I believe it has a lot to do with personality and fun that you give with the ride. I also try to educate anyone about the app and Uber if need be. I get asked a lot of questions about Uber in general. I am always honest and real. Just be yourself always. I can get on anyone's level at at anytime. I have a *4.95* rating after *250* rides!
> 
> Remember, it's a number game, how well you play the game is how well you get paid for it!


If you were in the San Francisco Bay Area, try to carry a heavy luggage or grocery bags for a rider and get no tip, how is it going to hurt your dedication to this job?


----------



## melon up

UL Driver SF said:


> Have you talked to most riders? Please...enlighten us as just oh many riders you have actually educated on this subject and how they all responded.
> 
> Maybe you have some videos you can post up?


Will do. If they didn't ask question about tips how am I supposed to talk about it? As Uber warned us, you might not get a 5


----------



## UL Driver SF

melon up said:


> If you were in the San Francisco Bay Area, try to carry a heavy luggage or grocery bags for a rider and get no tip, how is it going to hurt your dedication to this job?


I do this all the time. In addition....I wait for women to get inside their houses or gates late at night. Fixed two toilets for a gas station that always lets me use the restroom after they are closed. Gave a free ride to two women who bought me an incredible lunch.

You are in the wrong business.


----------



## UL Driver SF

melon up said:


> Will do. If they didn't ask question about tips how am I supposed to talk about it? As Uber warned us, you might not get a 5


Wait a minute....you said uber was hiding this from most riders. Yet you posted no conversations? So how many people did you talk to and what did they say?

Or is it that you really haven't talked to anyone and are just making assumptions?

BTW....I am in SF right now should you want to meet up and talk.


----------



## melon up

UL Driver SF said:


> I do this all the time. In addition....I wait for women to get inside their houses or gates late at night. Fixed two toilets for a gas station that always lets me use the restroom after they are closed. Gave a free ride to two women who bought me an incredible lunch.
> 
> You are in the wrong business.


Giving people unfair constraints is OK to you as long as you accepted it. Even thought it is disrespectful...


----------



## Anzac

melon up said:


> Yes. And if I do deserve a tip, will you tip me? Probably not...for the side you choose.


What have uou done to deserve a tip? If I went from point a to b does that deserve a tip? What Service do you provide that goes above and beyond?


----------



## Pascal O.

melon up said:


> Will do. If they didn't ask question about tips how am I supposed to talk about it? As Uber warned us, you might not get a 5


You don't. Plain an simple.

Bringing it up WILL get you a lower rating 10/10. I just go into every ride offering the best service I can & 20-30% of the time & ppl throw in tips w/ out me saying anything but showing my gratitude.

I am always prepared to explain the tipping situation -- as positively as possible of course as you don't want to come off as complaining -- ONLY if they bring up the topic.

Sample situation:

pax says: "I bet you make A LOT of $$" 
me: I reply w/ a smile saying "that USED to be the case but these days its the tips that help"
pax: "I thought tips were included automically"

then I go on explain from there by using that statement as a "segue" (means smooth transition)

That's how you do it. Just NEVER bring it up. The ride automatically becomes awkward


----------



## UL Driver SF

melon up said:


> Giving people unfair constraints is OK to you as long as you accepted it. Even thought it is disrespectful...


What unfair constraints?

Again with the respect complaint. I can't for the life of me see how anyone would respect you they way you present yourself.


----------



## melon up

UL Driver SF said:


> Wait a minute....you said uber was hiding this from most riders. Yet you posted no conversations? So how many people did you talk to and what did they say?
> 
> Or is it that you really haven't talked to anyone and are just making assumptions?
> 
> BTW....I am in SF right now should you want to meet up and talk.


Unfortunately, I have two exams tomorrow so I can't comply with your invitation. Forget it, riders are becoming more mature and they're immuned to tips and anything about tipping an Uber driver.


----------



## melon up

Pascal O. said:


> You don't. Plain an simple.
> 
> Bringing it up WILL get you a lower rating 10/10. I just go into every ride offering the best service I can & 20-30% of the time & ppl throw in tips w/ out me saying anything but showing my gratitude.
> 
> I am always prepared to explain the tipping situation -- as positively as possible of course as you don't want to come off as complaining -- ONLY if they bring up the topic.
> 
> Sample situation:
> 
> pax says: "I bet you make A LOT of $$"
> me: I reply w/ a smile saying "that USED to be the case but these days its the tips that help"
> pax: "I thought tips were included automically"
> 
> then I go on explain from there by using that statement as a "segue" (means smooth transition)
> 
> That's how you do it. Just NEVER bring it up. The ride automatically becomes awkward


I see, you're in Atlanta. I got tip from a nice lady from Atlanta last week. I believe that's the benefit for being outside of SF.


----------



## melon up

Anzac said:


> What have uou done to deserve a tip? If I went from point a to b does that deserve a tip? What Service do you provide that goes above and beyond?


Anything except sex-related. Guidance for tourist, gums, water...


----------



## DjTim

Actionjax said:


> If you deserve it you will get it. But there is a difference between what is deserved and making it mandatory. I think the whole tipping thing in all service industry has become to complacent. It's now expected even when the service sucks. Tell me the last time you didn't tip when you got sub par service in a restaurant? Probably tool a lot not to tip.
> 
> I'm even seeing tip jars in fast food take out places and on hot dog carts. It's a Tip people not taxes.


I agree with you Actionjax. Who remembers what TIPS stands for? It is "TO INSURE PROPER SERVICE". Historically "Tips" were given when you arrived at a restaurant, when you arrive at a hotel, when you entered a bar. Most found that they were getting the same service, tipping or not, so things changed up a bit. People were only tipping at the end of an exceptional service.

As said here many of times - Uber is a cashless system. Most business people, students and other folks don't carry cash. I tend to find that people only carry cash when they really need it, and then those folks do tip.

I'm not going to punish the riders for what Uber markets. I am doing a disservice to OTHER DRIVERS when I read here that people won't pick up passengers with a x.x rating, when that passenger was cool guy/gal. Does it suck that most students & business people don't tip? Yes. Do I go out of my way to accommodate passengers (i.e. multiple stops, wait at a convenience store, go through a fast food drive through) Yes I do. Do I get tips - yes I do, not often on Uber but I do. Do I get business cards from passengers? - you bet, and I get other opportunities outside of what ride sharing is. I think Lyft does a better job, with giving an avenue to tip via the application interface.

It really is sad that drivers here think they DESERVE a tip. I think most level headed drivers will agree that when you can converse with a passenger, and explain the Uber system, the passenger then on the next ride will be better prepared, and will most likely tip. I can guarantee that you put a tip jar in my face or you in anyway tell a passenger that you "Deserve" a tip, they won't and not only that but avoid a driver and rate them lower then other drivers who give excellent service.


----------



## Piotrowski

DjTim said:


> I agree with you Actionjax. Who remembers what TIPS stands for? It is "TO INSURE PROPER SERVICE". Historically "Tips" were given when you arrived at a restaurant, when you arrive at a hotel, when you entered a bar. Most found that they were getting the same service, tipping or not, so things changed up a bit. People were only tipping at the end of an exceptional service.
> 
> As said here many of times - Uber is a cashless system. Most business people, students and other folks don't carry cash. I tend to find that people only carry cash when they really need it, and then those folks do tip.
> 
> I'm not going to punish the riders for what Uber markets. I am doing a disservice to OTHER DRIVERS when I read here that people won't pick up passengers with a x.x rating, when that passenger was cool guy/gal. Does it suck that most students & business people don't tip? Yes. Do I go out of my way to accommodate passengers (i.e. multiple stops, wait at a convenience store, go through a fast food drive through) Yes I do. Do I get tips - yes I do, not often on Uber but I do. Do I get business cards from passengers? - you bet, and I get other opportunities outside of what ride sharing is. I think Lyft does a better job, with giving an avenue to tip via the application interface.
> 
> It really is sad that drivers here think they DESERVE a tip. I think most level headed drivers will agree that when you can converse with a passenger, and explain the Uber system, the passenger then on the next ride will be better prepared, and will most likely tip. I can guarantee that you put a tip jar in my face or you in anyway tell a passenger that you "Deserve" a tip, they won't and not only that but avoid a driver and rate them lower then other drivers who give excellent service.


DJTim, you hit the nail on the head when you said the word entitled. I don't know how many other people on here have had employees like I have had in the past, and once you are an employer, you get so sick of that that entitlement mindset. Only until you've been in the shoes of an employer do you get how bad it is. It's why I've blocked so many people on this site, they are as bad if not worse than my worse employees. Now being an employee doesn't mean you have to have that mindset, not at all. I had one kid (he started for me when he was 17) he's now in his mid 20's, married, with a 1 year old. He just bought his first house too. I never met a kid with a more positive attitude then him. My customers loved him and you can see life is rewarding him as it does. I'm happy that I've been able to stay in touch with him.

I can only imagine where some of the others are, probably on some restaurant site like this, *****ing like so many on here. Yeah I can hear it now... whah, life is unfair, whah people suck, whah customers all should all die, and whah my boss lies. Whah whah whah. He's a clue, you're the CEO of your life. No one made anyone work for me. No one makes you work for Uber. If it's not right for you do the world a favor (let alone yourself) and quit. No one owes you anything but you owe yourself everything. It's just that simple.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

DjTim said:


> As said here many of times - Uber is a cashless system. Most business people, students and other folks don't carry cash. I tend to find that people only carry cash when they really need it, and then those folks do tip.


Stiffing your driver is impermissible. I do not give two red ****s what Uber told them or what their excuse is. Passengers lie. Habitual non-tippers should find themselves in ratings trouble, not sure what else can be done.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Piotrowski said:


> My customers loved him and you can see life is rewarding him as it does. I'm happy that I've been able to stay in touch with him.


As the boss, you cannot ever truly connect with any of your employees. You wielded power over their lives, and in this way, set yourself apart as an unequal. There is no place for that sort of fear in a voluntary relationship. Sorry but you are nothing to this young man. Pretty easy to see when he is married with a house in his twenties and you are still calling him "kid" because you once wrote his checks. I'll bet he's not driving ****ing Uber, maybe he should call you kid next time you drive him.


----------



## melon up

troubleinrivercity said:


> Stiffing your driver is impermissible. I do not give two red ****s what Uber told them or what their excuse is. Passengers lie. Habitual non-tippers should find themselves in ratings trouble, not sure what else can be done.


Most people who say negative thing about tipping tend to be at their 40s. Is that because of the generation gap? I always tip people who serve me and it is easy to figure it out whether tip is include or not. Just Google the answer. don't tell me those people with iPhone don't know how to search. If they think they have a good official excuse to get away with tipping, that reflect something. So, next time don't tip anyone until you are extremely happy about the service. I mean only tip those who get you a ride and you think he deserve a 6. This probably can save you a lot of money in longer term because you set the standard so high that 9 out of 10 drivers will fail the screening test for tipping.

Tipping is not just about money, it's about compensation and repection. Some people will never know how much tipping can help in compensating the skyrocking cost and ever decreasing fare.


----------



## UberxOCdriver

melon up said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum s well as UberX. Spread the word for me please. I'll give anyone one star if no tip is given. If anyone get a request from a rider whom has extreme low rating, DON'T aaccept it. Let those people pay for their disrespectful behavior toward our hard working. Let the world know :No tip means low rating, period.


Actually we don't need tip. Just raise the fare 2X everything should be ok.
We own the car , we work, we pay the gas maintenance , depreciation , it's so humiliating to beg for the tip. I don't need tip. I need a better fare no tip requres 
Uber look down to te driver cause we never united. What happened if one person could said or tweets to travisk look in 2 hours all driver in x area will be off for 10 mnts. And all the driver followed off 10 mnts. He will do anything to fix that


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I think if fares went up just 30-50%, we would all be OK, but somehow I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## melon up

troubleinrivercity said:


> As the boss, you cannot ever truly connect with any of your employees. You wielded power over their lives, and in this way, set yourself apart as an unequal. There is no place for that sort of fear in a voluntary relationship. Sorry but you are nothing to this young man. Pretty easy to see when he is married with a house in his twenties and you are still calling him "kid" because you once wrote his checks. I'll bet he's not driving ****ing Uber, maybe he should call you kid next time you drive him.


Uber for you, might be a side job to meet a lot of nice people(there are) in your free time. I bet money to you is not a bit deal because you might own a lot already. 
Uber for me, it's what I need at this stage of my life to pay the rent and school. Tipping is always optional;however, please don't spread the word that it is not required.


----------



## melon up

UberxOCdriver said:


> Actually we don't need tip. Just raise the fare 2X everything should be ok.
> We own the car , we work, we pay the gas maintenance , depreciation , it's so humiliating to beg for the tip. I don't need tip. I need a better fare no tip requres
> Uber look down to te driver cause we never united. What happened if one person could said or tweets to travisk look in 2 hours all driver in x area will be off for 10 mnts. And all the driver followed off 10 mnts. He will do anything to fix that


They lower the fare because they want more customers and kill Lyft and Sidecar. When they will raise the fare? It's either the day after we do something great( some idiot call it stupid), or the day Lyft and others fall.


----------



## melon up

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> I think if fares went up just 30-50%, we would all be OK, but somehow I don't see that happening anytime soon.


Why should I care about tipping if there's hidden tip included?！The 30% was actually what Uber told the world about. However, why Uber subtract it from the equation but not telling the riders that the hidden tip is gone, tipping is encouraged and it will make it a better ride next time... what a selfish business. I understand most business are like that. However, there's a limit in exploring people who has not much choose.


----------



## Actionjax

melon up said:


> Most people who say negative thing about tipping tend to be at their 40s. Is that because of the generation gap? I always tip people who serve me and it is easy to figure it out whether tip is include or not. Just Google the answer. don't tell me those people with iPhone don't know how to search. If they think they have a good official excuse to get away with tipping, that reflect something. So, next time don't tip anyone until you are extremely happy about the service. I mean only tip those who get you a ride and you think he deserve a 6. This probably can save you a lot of money in longer term because you set the standard so high that 9 out of 10 drivers will fail the screening test for tipping.
> 
> Tipping is not just about money, it's about compensation and repection. Some people will never know how much tipping can help in compensating the skyrocking cost and ever decreasing fare.


Get over it, the world owes you nothing. I also don't have to stick my head in a smart phone to know when a tip is required. Fact is society is starting to get way out of control on what a tip is and when you should get one. What you are saying is it should be a tax to help offset your costs. Not optional for doing good service. Remember Tip is optional from a customer experience. What you think you give and what the client thinks you give are not always in alignment. And it does not help when Uber says this is a cashless system and no need to pull out your wallet.

But hey I assume you are one of those 20's something entitled generations who feels like the world owes you something. I see this all the time when they come in for a job. "No I went to school so I should start at a VP level....I'm too good to do that job" and then they go work for Uber because they are unemployed.

Your beef is with Uber, not the customer and not your fellow drivers playing by the same rules while you screw with the ratings and mess it up to help us field qualified good customers.

And in the end I can almost book on you will get hammered by Uber and then you can go fry burgers to pay for that education you value. And you can tell you fry buddies "I remember when I used to make more working for Uber". Oh ya and you can see what kind of tips you pull in with that obnoxious tip jar at the front cash. Won't have a cent from me in it.


----------



## melon up

Actionjax said:


> Get over it, the world owes you nothing. I also don't have to stick my head in a smart phone to know when a tip is required. Fact is society is starting to get way out of control on what a tip is and when you should get one. What you are saying is it should be a tax to help offset your costs. Not optional for doing good service. Remember Tip is optional from a customer experience. What you think you give and what the client thinks you give are not always in alignment. And it does not help when Uber says this is a cashless system and no need to pull out your wallet.
> 
> But hey I assume you are one of those 20's something entitled generations who feels like the world owes you something. I see this all the time when they come in for a job. "No I went to school so I should start at a VP level....I'm too good to do that job" and then they go work for Uber because they are unemployed.
> 
> Your beef is with Uber, not the customer and not your fellow drivers playing by the same rules while you screw with the ratings and mess it up to help us field qualified good customers.
> 
> And in the end I can almost book on you will get hammered by Uber and then you can go fry burgers to pay for that education you value. And you can tell you fry buddies "I remember when I used to make more working for Uber". Oh ya and you can see what kind of tips you pull in with that obnoxious tip jar at the front cash. Won't have a cent from me in it.


43 years old, it matches my hypothesis... You should consider working for Uber just for the sack of helping people with 90% commision rate.
Remember that, the world doesn't owe you a thing. So, stick on working and not to beg for tip or raise in fare.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

Uber has no official policy on how passengers are to be rated, and his tactic is a perfectly valid approach to slowly resolving the tipping problem if it were adopted by a high enough percentage of drivers.

Ratings, as we know, are far from perfectly reliable information anyway.

why don't you rate your way and we'll rate our way, eh?


----------



## Piotrowski

melon up said:


> Uber for you, might be a side job to meet a lot of nice people(there are) in your free time. I bet money to you is not a bit deal because you might own a lot already.
> Uber for me, it's what I need at this stage of my life to pay the rent and school. Tipping is always optional;however, please don't spread the word that it is not required.


I'm in my 50's and all that I have is because I have busted my ass to get it. I've posted before that I've gone broke - twice - and every time I came back stronger. If you are younger than me, now is the time to take enormous ricks that someone my age would not take (I still take plenty though, but they are more measured) Now by risks, I'm talking business ones, if you want to risk jumping off a building that's a different topic. So while I don't have a the need for the money this gives me, it's not because I have the financial resources (the I have a lot of stuff comment), but more of a mindset. If I needed more income, I could easily get a general manager position in the restaurant world, but I don't want it or need it. I'm doing this as it works well to fill in the gaps for me for something new I'm doing. My point is to get your attitude right first, and then work. You can look at this as one step, then move on to something better using whatever your skills and your passion lead you to. If this isn't the right direction, or it's not working for you, smile, keep going forward, and look for something that is. It's just that simple. But without the right attitude, you will fail at everything and always have nothing.

As for the no tipping, that's the direction Uber wants to go in, and that's up to them. It's not your company, it's not my company. You're free to start your own and make whatever policies you want. But the endless crying about it is stupid.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

The problem isn't' that Uber wants to go in a "no tipping" direction, it's that they deliberately mislead customers into believing that a tip is included. I think if customers knew more broadly what the financial picture for drivers looked like, a MUCH higher percentage would tip.

I see no harm in raising awareness of this issue.


----------



## melon up

Why should I care about tipping if there's hidden tip included?！The 30% was actually what Uber told the world about. However, why Uber subtract it from the equation but not telling the riders that the hidden tip is gone, tipping is encouraged and it will make it a better ride next time... what a selfish business. I understand most business are like that. However, there's a limit in exploring people who has not much choose.


----------



## Piotrowski

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> The problem isn't' that Uber wants to go in a "no tipping" direction, it's that they deliberately mislead customers into believing that a tip is included. I think if customers knew more broadly what the financial picture for drivers looked like, a MUCH higher percentage would tip.
> 
> I see no harm in raising awareness of this issue.


The tip IS included as it's a flat fare with no tipping required. What Uber is doing is trying to change the face of this industry. There is a reason why the public is loving the service, and that's absolutely part of it. I've had several people tell me how they love how seamless it is, guilt tipping is archaic and Uber knows it.

I'm still trying to figure out exactly how they manage to force all you people that hate them so much, to work for them. Do they sneak in your bedroom at night and hold a gun to your head??


----------



## melon up

Piotrowski said:


> I'm in my 50's and all that I have is because I have busted my ass to get it. I've posted before that I've gone broke - twice - and every time I came back stronger. If you are younger than me, now is the time to take enormous ricks that someone my age would not take (I still take plenty though, but they are more measured) Now by risks, I'm talking business ones, if you want to risk jumping off a building that's a different topic. So while I don't have a the need for the money this gives me, it's not because I have the financial resources (the I have a lot of stuff comment), but more of a mindset. If I needed more income, I could easily get a general manager position in the restaurant world, but I don't want it or need it. I'm doing this as it works well to fill in the gaps for me for something new I'm doing. My point is to get your attitude right first, and then work. You can look at this as one step, then move on to something better using whatever your skills and your passion lead you to. If this isn't the right direction, or it's not working for you, smile, keep going forward, and look for something that is. It's just that simple. But without the right attitude, you will fail at everything and always have nothing.
> 
> As for the no tipping, that's the direction Uber wants to go in, and that's up to them. It's not your company, it's not my company. You're free to start your own and make whatever policies you want. But the endless crying about it is stupid.


Even after I move on toward a better career, I will still think tipping your Uber driver is recommend. I thank you for your recommendation and I'll keep doing my part as a respectful rider or driver.


----------



## melon up

Piotrowski said:


> The tip IS included as it's a flat fare with no tipping required. What Uber is doing is trying to change the face of this industry. There is a reason why the public is loving the service, and that's absolutely part of it. I've had several people tell me how they love how seamless it is, guilt tipping is archaic and Uber knows it.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out exactly how they manage to force all you people that hate them so much, to work for them. Do they sneak in your bedroom at night and hold a gun to your head??


It's like when your boss pay you $40 hr at the beginning, and pay you $20 with decreased benefit after the business expanded. It's because he though more people will join company and he can exploit them. He would say, "I didn't force them to come and being exploited; instead, they come to me and let me exploit." Sir, this's just not a moral business. It is beneficial to the society but it's established on top of people who are being raped and are forced to keep silence.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I only work for them during peak times when surge is usually in play, as I've mentioned. It requires this to make it worth my while.

I think that un-doing the recent rate cuts (as an alternative to adding tipping) would do plenty to quiet driver discontent, and would have a disproportionately positive impact on service and driver loyalty that likely offsets the cost in lower ridership.

Uber is being managed with a short term focus, making the numbers look better for the eventual IPO in terms of profitability and ridership growth, and its putting the squeeze on drivers - we have every right to complain about it, and should.


----------



## Piotrowski

melon up said:


> It's like when your boss pay you $40 hr at the beginning, and pay you $20 with decreased benefit after the business expanded. It's because he though more people will join company and he can exploit them. He would say, "I didn't force them to come and being exploited; instead, they come to me and let me exploit." Sir, this's just not a moral business. It is beneficial to the society but it's established on top of people who are being raped and are forced to keep silence.


I actually belong to several business ethics discussion lists, as it's a subject that's near and dear to me. The thing that is never discussed however are the one that you are talking about, because it's not an issue. No one can "exploit" workers like you paint it. It can not be done with basic contract like this which are the same basic non-contracted jobs are. Where it can be done is with one sided contracts, that go way way way beyond this (like for example my Franchise agreement I signed, which was close to 400 pages long) where you have all kinds of commitments and obligations. With Uber, it's the same as if you get a hourly job in most states. With Uber, just as if you job a job at some fast food place, you can one day decide you quit. End of story. They can not threaten you with breach of contract. They can not scare you with by quoting your non-compete clause in your contract, they can not seek ownership of your intellectual property that you developed in your spare time while working there. Those are ways people can be "exploited" at times.

I could go on, but you know... I think you might be better off just getting a job somewhere else, assuming someone will give you one.


----------



## Piotrowski

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> Uber is being managed with a short term focus, making the numbers look better for the eventual IPO in terms of profitability and ridership growth, and its putting the squeeze on drivers - we have every right to complain about it, and should.


Believe it or not, I agree with you. But, it's actually a different conversation than what's going on here. What Uber is doing is blazing a trail so fast it's going to make countless mistakes. How it all gets sorted out will be the question. I 100% believe they are not idiots, and they will 100% be listening to what is being said in order to learn and adjust.


----------



## newsboy559

Uber Jax said:


> I never have to MAKE riders tip me! They WANT to!
> 
> The way you get them to do it is actually quite simple! ...
> You treat them with respect, make them feel special, go the extra mile by opening doors and help carry anything they bring, give them free stuff like mints and promotional free services that are offered by businesses in the community along with a great personality and a ride that they will never forget!
> 
> That my comrades is how it's done! I get tips every day because it's a routine I have developed for every client! If you do these things you will NEVER have to worry about a tip! It will take care of itself!


I don't necessarily agree. You can do all of this and more, but because Uber tells the rider "No need to tip!" they aren't going to tip. It's plain and simple. Then when you try to say Uber is lying and deceptive, they don't believe you and think you're just a money hungry fool. So they rate you down because of it.


----------



## newsboy559

Pascal O. said:


> It's statements like this that makes me question the IQ of some of the ppl that comment on this forum
> 
> Here is an analogy for every1 that supports this ridiculous recommendation:
> 
> If a child is doing sth wrong, is punished but NEVER told what exactly what they did that required the punishment, how do they learn?
> 
> Back to reality:
> 
> Giving pax a 1-star because they didn't tip makes NO sense. 1-star should be revered for unruly & disrespectful pax that a driver would like to warn other Uberdrivers about.
> 
> The other day, I had a pax who thought Uber included the tip because Uber states "no tip required" and he considers Uber a fancy form of a taxi. When I informed him that this was untrue & only "UberTaxi" -- which isn't available in Atlanta,Ga -- get tips, not only did he feel bad because he felt it was unfair that Uberdrivers offer a MUCH better service than taxis @ a lower price, he also felt for all the other nice drivers he never tipped. He then proceeded to hand me a $20 bill -- for a $6 trip -- after the ride & said "this is for all the other drivers I never tipped and I will inform my friends about tipping their drivers"
> 
> Now although not every1 may react this way -- as some ppl are just plain cheap -- my take home message is DON'T punish ppl who never knew better & have been misinformed. It's a WRONG way to send a message.
> 
> Moreover, you in turn hurt us drivers because I personally don't pick up pax w/ ratings lower than a 4.6. Thus, by rating good riders who just didn't tip badly, other drivers will see their low ratings & not pickup the pax not knowing their ratings don't reflect the pax's true demeanor. Which of course cost me or that Uberdriver a trip


I had exactly this conversation with a rider the other day regarding the rating system. He had no idea that anything less than five stars was failure according to Uber, because Uber threatens deactivation with an average rating below 4.7. He freaked out and felt bad for all the other drivers he rated four stars thinking it was a good rating. His reasoning? If you go to a 4-star restaurant, that's a great establishment! Five star dining is reserved for the rich and fancy.


----------



## newsboy559

Actionjax said:


> Get over it, the world owes you nothing. I also don't have to stick my head in a smart phone to know when a tip is required. Fact is society is starting to get way out of control on what a tip is and when you should get one. What you are saying is it should be a tax to help offset your costs. Not optional for doing good service. Remember Tip is optional from a customer experience. What you think you give and what the client thinks you give are not always in alignment. And it does not help when Uber says this is a cashless system and no need to pull out your wallet.


You are exactly right. I totally agree with you. But I think the major difference with Uber is that first they completely lied to their entire customer base by saying the tip was included in the fare, which it never has been. And second, while they don't say the tip is included anymore, they do say "No need to tip!" This is not Uber's place to say this. They should stay out of it completely.

We are not employees of Uber. We are independent contractors. I would even argue that Uber riders are NOT actually customers of Uber at all. They are our customers. They aren't tipping Uber. They're tipping their driver, who owns his own business and is not employed by Uber. ;-)


----------



## DjTim

newsboy559 said:


> You are exactly right. I totally agree with you. But I think the major difference with Uber is that first they completely lied to their entire customer base by saying the tip was included in the fare, which it never has been. And second, while they don't say the tip is included anymore, they do say "No need to tip!" This is not Uber's place to say this. They should stay out of it completely.
> 
> We are not employees of Uber. We are independent contractors. I would even argue that Uber riders are NOT actually customers of Uber at all. They are our customers. They aren't tipping Uber. They're tipping their driver, who owns his own business and is not employed by Uber. ;-)


SO I will say this simply. We may not be employed by Uber, we are in fact "Independent Contractors". Sure - we can do just about ANYTHING, as long as it doesn't cross the contract that we all signed. Could we put a tip jar in our car? Sure, I don't think the contract that we all signed forbids it. Can we ask for tips? Sure - again, the contract doesn't enforce a rule that says we can't. Does Uber marketing go against the driver asking for a tip - Yup.

This is the outcome of asking for a tip - You look like a entitled little prick. This next statement comes from me traveling quite a bit in the last 4 years for my previous job. I will simply put that I put in over 200k miles in the domestic USA, been to 45 states, and I've had status with American Airlines (Executive Platinum) Hilton Honors Diamond and Presidents Circle for Hertz. You don't get status like that by just paying for it. If you ask for a tip or shove a tip jar in my face - I guarantee that I will not tip you. I also guarantee if that if you give me a chance to fill out a survey on your service, you are getting low marks (1 star?). I will also guarantee if I have a choice in a service, I won't pick your service again, and I would tell my colleagues to avoid you if at all possible.

Now with that last part being said, from a business traveler's perspective - Do you still ask your riders for tips now? And if you rate that pax a 1 start because your self entitled ass thinks that they need are entitled to a tip? If you answer YES to that last question, then you are simply doing a disservice for not only you but all Uber Rideshare drivers. You make us look bad. And believe me, I hear stories about bad drivers at least once a day.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

billybengal said:


> I hope no riders read this. If they get pissed and start giving us ones then we're screwed.
> Oh and personally I don't think it's fair. After all a tip is a tip. No one has to give it. It's something you may give but don't have to. Although I agree that with current rates, riders should always give tips and more than the standard 15%.
> 
> Uber should stop lying that tips are included!!!!!!


*I like his comment the most ! And I also HATE COMMUNISTS !*

In generally I like the idea with the lonely star for no tippers, however I thought about it and in another post I even wrote that I will from now on give the 5th Star only for receiving a little tip..
However I can't be unfair to the good and respectful people out there.
Do we deserve tips? HELL YES !

But I still think that's the wrong way.
*Rather we should "educate the riders" by putting a sticker in our cars about the truth:

 "NO TIPPING NECESSARY" is not equal with "TIPS INCLUDED"
As independent contractors on the Uber platform we have to pay between 21% and 36% per ride to Uber and they suggest that a tip is already included in the fare.
In fact there is NO Tip included ! You seriously don't have to, but in case you really like to give a tip, unfortunately there is no way to add tip thru the app.
Thank you for hearing out your friendly driver.
*
something like that eventually....


----------



## newsboy559

DjTim said:


> SO I will say this simply. We may not be employed by Uber, we are in fact "Independent Contractors". Sure - we can do just about ANYTHING, as long as it doesn't cross the contract that we all signed. Could we put a tip jar in our car? Sure, I don't think the contract that we all signed forbids it. Can we ask for tips? Sure - again, the contract doesn't enforce a rule that says we can't. Does Uber marketing go against the driver asking for a tip - Yup.
> 
> This is the outcome of asking for a tip - You look like a entitled little prick. This next statement comes from me traveling quite a bit in the last 4 years for my previous job. I will simply put that I put in over 200k miles in the domestic USA, been to 45 states, and I've had status with American Airlines (Executive Platinum) Hilton Honors Diamond and Presidents Circle for Hertz. You don't get status like that by just paying for it. If you ask for a tip or shove a tip jar in my face - I guarantee that I will not tip you. I also guarantee if that if you give me a chance to fill out a survey on your service, you are getting low marks (1 star?). I will also guarantee if I have a choice in a service, I won't pick your service again, and I would tell my colleagues to avoid you if at all possible.
> 
> Now with that last part being said, from a business traveler's perspective - Do you still ask your riders for tips now? And if you rate that pax a 1 start because your self entitled ass thinks that they need are entitled to a tip? If you answer YES to that last question, then you are simply doing a disservice for not only you but all Uber Rideshare drivers. You make us look bad. And believe me, I hear stories about bad drivers at least once a day.


I think you have confused me with the original poster. I agree with your assessments. A tip jar is about as tacky as you can get. And if I see a tip jar, you are most certainly not getting a tip from me. A tip should NEVER be asked for or expected. PERIOD!

I don't rate pax 1 stars for not giving a tip, but I do rate many pax four stars for not leaving a tip. But just because a pax doesn't leave a tip doesn't mean they won't get five stars from me. I think it's the same both ways. If I am providing excellent service above and beyond the norm, then I believe that's worth five stars. To me, if a pax is giving me an above and beyond experience, then it's worth a perfect rating, too. It's a two way street. And with this service specifically, tipping is certainly beyond the norm.


----------



## painfreepc

Actionjax said:


> You guys who rate a customer a 1* for not tipping are a bunch of idiots. I had a 1* rider in my car a few weeks ago and he only took one trip. I told him his rating and he was shocked. The first thing he asked me was should he have tipped the driver. He thought that the Tip was part of the service. He was very shocked and a little annoyed.
> 
> I told him it's up to him if he fees like tipping his driver. It's not required but if he had exceptional service and would like to put a smile on his drivers face no one will not appreciate it. But in no way should his ratings effect weather he tips or not. At least not to that kind of hit.
> 
> Told him to contact Uber to have it fixed up so he doesn't get refused rides. Also told him to have Uber adjust the driver Rating to a 1 for his last trip (Which Uber will do).
> 
> He was very appreciative of the information. Took the bad taste out of his mouth on what felt like a bad first experience.
> 
> So long story short I will assist customers weed out you guys who screw with client ratings for things that are not required by the client.
> 
> You want to guarantee a tip. Go be a waiter or a full time Taxi. Your beef is with Uber not the customer.


Who the hell said every taxi client tips, maybe 50% plus of the taxi customers do not tip.

If I had a $9.65 fare and client handed me a $10 dollar bill and said keep the change, that's not a tip, that's a cheap ass Mother Fu#Ker..


----------



## Actionjax

Until the Uber App allows for a Tip I want nothing to do with carrying cash to make change. Also having Cash in the car will make you a target. People get stabbed for $50 now a days. And not having cash in my car makes me less of a target. Thieves already know this as Uber is cashless. 

If the city see's you as a target they are going to start pressuring drivers to have the same safety features that Cabs require. Some of the reasons you don't see this is because they don't see us taking on the same risk.

I for one don't need to spend thousands on one of those panic lights and cameras in my car. This is one of the sticking points that the Taxi assoc. here in Canada is saying Uber is unsafe for drivers because we don't have them. Our only counterpoint is we don't handle cash. Tipping in Cash would assist them with this argument.


----------



## Piotrowski

Actionjax said:


> Until the Uber App allows for a Tip I want nothing to do with carrying cash to make change. Also having Cash in the car will make you a target. People get stabbed for $50 now a days. And not having cash in my car makes me less of a target. Thieves already know this as Uber is cashless.
> 
> If the city see's you as a target they are going to start pressuring drivers to have the same safety features that Cabs require. Some of the reasons you don't see this is because they don't see us taking on the same risk.
> 
> I for one don't need to spend thousands on one of those panic lights and cameras in my car. This is one of the sticking points that the Taxi assoc. here in Canada is saying Uber is unsafe for drivers because we don't have them. Our only counterpoint is we don't handle cash. Tipping in Cash would assist them with this argument.


A few days ago I was stopped at a light next to a cab. He was pulling money out of his shirt pocket, organizing it and counting it. Yeah... why not advertise yourself as a nice target!


----------



## Goober

Actionjax said:


> I for one don't need to spend thousands on one of those panic lights and cameras in my car. This is one of the sticking points that the Taxi assoc. here in Canada is saying Uber is unsafe for drivers because we don't have them. Our only counterpoint is we don't handle cash. Tipping in Cash would assist them with this argument.


We at least have a way to look into who did what...via the sign up process...any serious crimes could be looked into.


----------



## Goober

I have been getting tipped a lot more lately starting with (only when asked about tips/tipping), "There is no gratuity included in the fare. We are paid based on an algorithm of mileage and time."

After this I'll add, "Uber wants you to feel that this is a cashless transaction, drivers are trained in to remind passengers of this before accepting a tip and should only at a passengers insistence. However, this is difficult language for people who aren't well-versed in English. Many drivers simply say, 'There is no tipping with Uber!' I've _even attempted_ to tip drivers who have flat out refused due to the fear of being deactivated."

Then I'll launch into the fact that there is a class action lawsuit related to Uber's early language to it being included, commenting on the fact that this was at Uber Black rates....

People love to hear a detailed knowledge of the company, especially if you're a fluent speaker and know your shit.


----------



## Actionjax

Goober said:


> We at least have a way to look into who did what...via the sign up process...any serious crimes could be looked into.


I agree to a point. It doesn't take much for someone to steal a phone in a bar while someone is drunk. Then call an Uber. Not like they can't order an Uber if auto sign in is enabled. That's another reason to ask the PAX name and not offer it. I had this happen once where the name didn't match and it was someone who said it was his buddies phone. But didn't know his first name. I told him to hit the road and reported the account compromised to Uber. They shut it down pretty quick.


----------



## DjTim

newsboy559 said:


> I think you have confused me with the original poster. I agree with your assessments. A tip jar is about as tacky as you can get. And if I see a tip jar, you are most certainly not getting a tip from me. A tip should NEVER be asked for or expected. PERIOD!
> 
> I don't rate pax 1 stars for not giving a tip, but I do rate many pax four stars for not leaving a tip. But just because a pax doesn't leave a tip doesn't mean they won't get five stars from me. I think it's the same both ways. If I am providing excellent service above and beyond the norm, then I believe that's worth five stars. To me, if a pax is giving me an above and beyond experience, then it's worth a perfect rating, too. It's a two way street. And with this service specifically, tipping is certainly beyond the norm.


I apologize that I may have confused you with the OP. *BUT I still disagree with you about rating a pax 4 stars because they don't tip you as a driver. * That is the whole point of this thread.

I personally believe in tipping, but make no mistake - No one deserves a tip for just showing up and doing their job. Not the stripper at the club down the street, not the bartender at my favorite bar, not the server at my favorite restraunt. When I used taxi's, primarily in NYC, LA, Houston and Nashville - I would only tip if I felt the driver earned it. All my tips were reimbursed, so the ONLY way to lose the tip, and I dare say it again, when the person providing the service acted like "WTF man, why didn't you tip me - I just did my job". *You are still disenfranchising riders who don't understand the Uber eco system, and in fact possibly driving pax away from the system, and in turn driving pax away from Uber.*

Look - I'm 38 years old. I'm conservative by nature, always have been. I worked all the crap jobs. I repossessed cars for cash at one point in my life. I worked restaurants, vallet, I worked with a messenger company for 5 years (inside and driving). I know what it's like not having enough money, and having to decide between a meal or gas to go to work. I know what it's like working 80 hours a week on an hourly pay scale. I know what it's like getting a nice salary. I worked my ass off to get my last full time gig, and I loved it for 9 years. I also got burned out. I am now disabled, and slowly reversing the rolls in my family so I can take back some time with my kids. That still doesn't change my views on employer/employee or company and independent contractor. It still doesn't change my view, no one is entitled to anything period. Not healthcare, not tips, not a paycheck, not a shirt to cover their back.

Ultimately - Uber should allow/program a tipping feature in the app, simply because it's a "cashless" system. Until then - I don't expect a tip, I have said to pax before you don't have to tip me. I don't put that look on my face of "WTF" when they don't even reach or think about a tip. It's the GAME that we play now. Lyft has this feature enabled. Over all of my Lyft rides, I average maybe 1 to 2 dollars more per ride then Uber. If it came down to it, I would much rather have Uber raise their rates and not enable a tipping feature. Because guess what - I don't expect a tip and when I do get one it's a pleasure. I would actually earn more at the end of the day.

It really bothers me that today, in the service industry, that everyone expects tips. My brain just doesn't function that way. We all have a choice - we are not forced into working for Uber or working in the service industry. We aren't slaves.


----------



## Piotrowski

DJtim, the reality is, Uber could raise rates, enable tipping, they could give a higher percentage, they could give give give and give more, and the diehard complainers would still find something to ***** about. They are stuck in that employee mindset, where they will always want to play the victim game. Since I've blocked the worst of them on this site, it's now more enjoyable for me on here.


----------



## newsboy559

DjTim said:


> I apologize that I may have confused you with the OP. *BUT I still disagree with you about rating a pax 4 stars because they don't tip you as a driver. * That is the whole point of this thread.
> 
> I personally believe in tipping, but make no mistake - No one deserves a tip for just showing up and doing their job. Not the stripper at the club down the street, not the bartender at my favorite bar, not the server at my favorite restraunt. When I used taxi's, primarily in NYC, LA, Houston and Nashville - I would only tip if I felt the driver earned it. All my tips were reimbursed, so the ONLY way to lose the tip, and I dare say it again, when the person providing the service acted like "WTF man, why didn't you tip me - I just did my job". *You are still disenfranchising riders who don't understand the Uber eco system, and in fact possibly driving pax away from the system, and in turn driving pax away from Uber.*
> 
> Look - I'm 38 years old. I'm conservative by nature, always have been. I worked all the crap jobs. I repossessed cars for cash at one point in my life. I worked restaurants, vallet, I worked with a messenger company for 5 years (inside and driving). I know what it's like not having enough money, and having to decide between a meal or gas to go to work. I know what it's like working 80 hours a week on an hourly pay scale. I know what it's like getting a nice salary. I worked my ass off to get my last full time gig, and I loved it for 9 years. I also got burned out. I am now disabled, and slowly reversing the rolls in my family so I can take back some time with my kids. That still doesn't change my views on employer/employee or company and independent contractor. It still doesn't change my view, no one is entitled to anything period. Not healthcare, not tips, not a paycheck, not a shirt to cover their back.
> 
> Ultimately - Uber should allow/program a tipping feature in the app, simply because it's a "cashless" system. Until then - I don't expect a tip, I have said to pax before you don't have to tip me. I don't put that look on my face of "WTF" when they don't even reach or think about a tip. It's the GAME that we play now. Lyft has this feature enabled. Over all of my Lyft rides, I average maybe 1 to 2 dollars more per ride then Uber. If it came down to it, I would much rather have Uber raise their rates and not enable a tipping feature. Because guess what - I don't expect a tip and when I do get one it's a pleasure. I would actually earn more at the end of the day.
> 
> It really bothers me that today, in the service industry, that everyone expects tips. My brain just doesn't function that way. We all have a choice - we are not forced into working for Uber or working in the service industry. We aren't slaves.


We are in total agreement. LOL (By the way, I'm older than you... and probably more conservative than you.) ;-)


----------



## Liam Danborough

ShooUber said:


> How is that going to get them to tip? 1. You don't tell them of your actions, 2 customers don't see their rating, ( they can ask the driver for it ). 3. Uber doesn't deactivate customer for low rating, 4. There is a posts on this forum that Uber contacted drivers that were giving out too many 1* customer rating, (they wanted to know why he was giving out so many 1*) 5. Then when other drivers or yourself get a customer with a really low rating will you pick them up wondering that just because they don't tip or is this a really bad customer, How are we going to know? 6. Uber customer don't know that there is no tip include, Uber feed them in the beginning that a tip was include, ( hear that all the time from customers talking to each other, saying "oh no, you don't have to tip, it's already included") now Uber marketing just says, no need to tip, Uber is a cashless system. Best of luck to you with this idea, I hope you don't get busted, because 99% of your riders will be getting 1* from you. You'll be lucky if you get a couple of tips a month. You should research and read more posts on this forum and you will see that your idea is nothing new. Once again Good Luck with that.


Well spoken! Good god, if they aren't happy then go work somewhere else. Unbelievable how people feel so ****ing entitled. Uber made it very clear, in the training videos, when we all signed up that "tipping is discouraged". Did you self entitled mofos not see that?


----------



## Liam Danborough

Piotrowski said:


> DJtim, the reality is, Uber could raise rates, enable tipping, they could give a higher percentage, they could give give give and give more, and the diehard complainers would still find something to ***** about. They are stuck in that employee mindset, where they will always want to play the victim game. Since I've blocked the worst of them on this site, it's now more enjoyable for me on here.


Well said...and with that said...while I certainly don't expect tips (because it was clear when I signed up that tipping was discouraged), it would be nice for the passengers to have the ability to electronically tip. I think that would be a cool gesture on Uber's part.


----------



## newsboy559

Liam Danborough said:


> Well said...and with that said...while I certainly don't expect tips (because it was clear when I signed up that tipping was discouraged), it would be nice for the passengers to have the ability to electronically tip. I think that would be a cool gesture on Uber's part.


I think that's about all the vast majority of drivers are asking for. And for Uber just to stay out of the tipping equation altogether when it comes to make comments about it. It's not their place to arbitrarily decide whether a tip if warranted or not. It's between the customer and the driver.

I remember growing up, I worked as a sack boy at a local grocery store often carrying out groceries for many elderly or handicapped customers or just about anyone else who wanted it. I was an employee of the corporation. Accepting tips was forbidden by company policy. That's a different scenario and perfectly acceptable. But we aren't employees of Uber. (The grocery store I worked for paid a decent wage to begin with. LOL)


----------



## RideshareGuru

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Threads like this should be deleted otherwise I foresee an update to the app to eliminate the drivers ability to rate riders.


Without 2-way ratings, the system is useless. Uber would lose arguments in regulatory hearings across the country.


----------



## newsboy559

RideshareGuru said:


> Without 2-way ratings, the system is useless. Uber would lose arguments in regulatory hearings across the country.


And it's quickly becoming one way, as I saw a Chicago driver post recently that Uber is now shielding drivers from seeing the pax rating. If that is the case, then what's the point of the rider rating system at all? It seems to be Uber arbitrarily not allowing the driver to decide whether or not to accept the fare based on the rider's rating. Again, if it's true, of which I do not know.


----------



## DjTim

newsboy559 said:


> And it's quickly becoming one way, as I saw a Chicago driver post recently that Uber is now shielding drivers from seeing the pax rating. If that is the case, then what's the point of the rider rating system at all? It seems to be Uber arbitrarily not allowing the driver to decide whether or not to accept the fare based on the rider's rating. Again, if it's true, of which I do not know.


One thing that Uber would have to eliminate would be us drivers from seeing riders ratings. I know for both Chicago and for the entire state of Illinois, there are public transportation laws that state you can not refuse a ride based on "ADA" stuff (creed, sex, color,religion, etc...). I'm sure there are laws the same in other states as well. Eventually Rideshare will be tacked on to the same laws for Chicago if not the entire state of Illinois. Limo and car services already fall under the same laws.


----------



## RideshareGuru

newsboy559 said:


> And it's quickly becoming one way, as I saw a Chicago driver post recently that Uber is now shielding drivers from seeing the pax rating. If that is the case, then what's the point of the rider rating system at all? It seems to be Uber arbitrarily not allowing the driver to decide whether or not to accept the fare based on the rider's rating. Again, if it's true, of which I do not know.


I think he's referring to the dashboard, you used to be able to change the clock function on your phone or computer and figure out what an individual rider rated you. They changed the dashboard so that you can't do that now. A friend of mine came across an interesting article that shared leaked information from Uber for last December. In it, it basically proved that surge decreases driver ratings, also that the average overall driver rating was 4.74, that average rating fell to 4.6 on NYE, when there was massive surge. http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-revenue-rides-drivers-and-fares-2014-11


----------



## Monica rodriguez

I wouldnt give out 1* just because I expect them to tip. Honestly, I dont. I make 17 an hour after all expenses with Uber so why would I expect a tip? Although, yes you can try to spread the word among the riders that tip is not included in the fare like Uber says it is. Other than that, Im happy as long as the rider is not full of shit.


----------



## DjTim

Monica rodriguez said:


> I wouldnt give out 1* just because I expect them to tip. Honestly, I dont. I make 17 an hour after all expenses with Uber so why would I expect a tip? Although, yes you can try to spread the word among the riders that tip is not included in the fare like Uber says it is. Other than that, Im happy as long as the rider is not full of shit.


Yesterday was the first day I actually gave a rider 1 star. The guy was being a real jerk. I picked him up at a local restaurant, and I asked him a general question of "how was your dinner?" and his response was "It ****en sucked, drive" :/

I took him only .75 miles down the road, and I was just following the GPS - he started yelling "TURN HERE, NOW!" and I really didn't realize there were 2 entrances to the hotel. I apologized and his response was "Uber has been ****ing with me all week".

I gave him 1 star and I felt satisfied that he actually deserved it. Out of the 200+ pax I've had between Lyft and Uber - he's the only one that I believe ever deserved it. I drove with a smile for the rest of the night.


----------



## Frank Martin

You'd be surprised how much of a $5 tip makes a difference. It can add up quick!


----------



## Monica rodriguez

DjTim said:


> Yesterday was the first day I actually gave a rider 1 star. The guy was being a real jerk. I picked him up at a local restaurant, and I asked him a general question of "how was your dinner?" and his response was "It ****en sucked, drive" :/
> 
> I took him only .75 miles down the road, and I was just following the GPS - he started yelling "TURN HERE, NOW!" and I really didn't realize there were 2 entrances to the hotel. I apologized and his response was "Uber has been ****ing with me all week".
> 
> I gave him 1 star and I felt satisfied that he actually deserved it. Out of the 200+ pax I've had between Lyft and Uber - he's the only one that I believe ever deserved it. I drove with a smile for the rest of the night.


He did deserve it. What an a**. I'm sorry he was so rude.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Actionjax said:


> You guys who rate a customer a 1* for not tipping are a bunch of idiots. I had a 1* rider in my car a few weeks ago and he only took one trip. I told him his rating and he was shocked. The first thing he asked me was should he have tipped the driver. He thought that the Tip was part of the service. He was very shocked and a little annoyed.
> 
> I told him it's up to him if he fees like tipping his driver. It's not required but if he had exceptional service and would like to put a smile on his drivers face no one will not appreciate it. But in no way should his ratings effect weather he tips or not. At least not to that kind of hit.
> 
> Told him to contact Uber to have it fixed up so he doesn't get refused rides. Also told him to have Uber adjust the driver Rating to a 1 for his last trip (Which Uber will do).
> 
> He was very appreciative of the information. Took the bad taste out of his mouth on what felt like a bad first experience.
> 
> So long story short I will assist customers weed out you guys who screw with client ratings for things that are not required by the client.
> 
> You want to guarantee a tip. Go be a waiter or a full time Taxi. Your beef is with Uber not the customer.


*NO DRIVER SHOULD BE SCARED ABOUT YOUR COMMENT !
UBER SIMPLY DOESN'T CHANGE A DRIVERS RATING.*

I mistakenly rated a good pax with 3 stars instead of 5 because the Uber iphone was somehow frozen and I was tapping the screen and even the home button didn't work..
by a mistake I gave a good guy a 3 stars and emailed customer support about it. They can't (or possibly just won't) change a rating after it happened.

So please stop scaring the new drivers here.

however I agree with you that giving less stars for no tip is just not fair.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Uber Jax said:


> A * 5* * Rating and a tip don't necessarily go hand in hand. I believe it has a lot to do with personality and fun that you give with the ride. I also try to educate anyone about the app and Uber if need be. I get asked a lot of questions about Uber in general. I am always honest and real. Just be yourself always. I can get on anyone's level at at anytime. I have a *4.95* rating after *250* rides!
> 
> Remember, it's a number game, how well you play the game is how well you get paid for it!


In general about you : I like reading your posts so this is no offense !

If you were driving nighttime in LA especially Hollywood your rating would be more likely in the 4.8 area even if you are the same great guy,
I drove a while during the daytime in OC and my rating my back up to 4.9 as well now after a simple weekend in Hollywood my rating is down to 4.85

About tipping : some people will simply never tip to matter how good we are. they are penny pinchers and will never change.


----------



## Actionjax

No-tippers-suck said:


> *NO DRIVER SHOULD BE SCARED ABOUT YOUR COMMENT !
> UBER SIMPLY DOESN'T CHANGE A DRIVERS RATING.*
> 
> I mistakenly rated a good pax with 3 stars instead of 5 because the Uber iphone was somehow frozen and I was tapping the screen and even the home button didn't work..
> by a mistake I gave a good guy a 3 stars and emailed customer support about it. They can't (or possibly just won't) change a rating after it happened.
> 
> So please stop scaring the new drivers here.
> 
> however I agree with you that giving less stars for no tip is just not fair.


If they didn't change it they just didn't bother. I have had a drivers rating changed 5 days after the fact. They did it without issue as I had good reason. For User's it's the same. I have seen twitter posts where they have done it for clients with a nice thank you. But it needs to warrant it. They may have passed on my guy as they would say it will even out over time and not worry. But then again who knows. It was escalated to Uber all the same. And a driver may be looked at for their behavior. And based on what the local GM here has said locally they do look at patterns and trends and coach accordingly.


----------



## Uber Passenger

I just came across this forum today after getting curious about passenger ratings. I have been an Uber passenger for several months now in Chicago, and I *just* learned that there is no tip included for UberX! 

I am shocked because I signed up for the tip amount to include on Uber's website and thought it was included whether I took Uber Taxi or UberX. The only time I look at my receipt closely is if I submit to work for reimbursement, which is when I take an Uber Taxi to the airport, and I have seen the tip included on that receipt. I never imagined that UberX drivers didn't get tips!!

Absolutely there should be a way to include a tip via the app for UberX. One of the benefits to me of using Uber is not having to have cash on hand (I use credit cards for everything) and not wait for a credit card to process. 

Sorry to all those drivers I didn't tip before!


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Thank you for your post "Uber Passenger"
Well, people like you are most welcome and I had a few people already with the same statement, they simply didn't know it !
I'm not blaming anybody for that, but you see how important it is that we need your peoples support to be able to continue offering you a cheap, reliable and professional service.

Uber is clearly at fault here.

Sooner or later, drivers and riders will be categorized thru their ratings that we give and also receive by you.
The 5 Stars "tipping and good behaving passengers" will always get the friendly and service oriented drivers,
while the crap will only be driven around by other crap. There is crap on both sides of the App..

*Just make sure to tip the short trips, because on a $4 ride we will only see a gross of $2.40 and that is just the Uber fee deducted.
THAT'S 40% for Uber !!! not 20% as most people still believe.*

If you go on a $45 Airport ride I personally do NOT expect a huge tip, but still would appreciate it of course.


----------



## CowboyMC

Here is how I would solve the tipping problem (No tips).
1. Educate your riders that the tip is NOT included in the UberX fare. I have two signs stating that along with the rating policy. One for front seat passenger and one for back seat passengers. For the 5 rated clients, I also ask them if they are first timers, than I point out the sign to them. For the 4.5 - 4.7 raters, I warm them about their rating, re-educate them, and if still no tip, rate them a 3. Clients do NOT know their ratings.
2. Give a 5 to clients that tip, all others 4 or under.
3. Don't pick-up clients that don't tip. Rating must be 4.5 or better.
4. For those clients that don't have cash, get a Square device that you can use on your smart phone to take credit cards.

This will greatly increase the number of tips you receive and we all know we live on tips.


----------



## Uberdawg

This is much more an Uber problem than a passenger problem. Uber makes a big deal of no cash required, no tips necessary. Most passengers are totally unaware of what drivers actually make. Most think we make great money. It is what they have been led to believe. Those Ads touting how much drivers make are seen by the consumers also. Most don't get that we pay for *everything* associated with their trip and that this comes out of the *"earnings"* we make. I have had many ask if this was my car.

I just have a problem with rating someone based on tipping when they really don't understand the game. I spent 30 years in the food service industry operating a variety of restaurants. The hardest thing to convey to staff was to treat everyone the same. You prejudge a tip and it will probably be what you prejudged it to be and you will never know if you were right or if it was because you gave sub-standard service because of your low expectations and the customer tipped accordingly.

I truly believe that most riders enjoy the Uber experience so much, they will pay a higher price either through better rates or with a tip app. At least in our town, we are better and faster, why do we need to be cheaper?


----------



## CowboyMC

Uberdawg said:


> This is much more an Uber problem than a passenger problem. Uber makes a big deal of no cash required, no tips necessary. Most passengers are totally unaware of what drivers actually make. Most think we make great money. It is what they have been led to believe. Those Ads touting how much drivers make are seen by the consumers also. Most don't get that we pay for *everything* associated with their trip and that this comes out of the *"earnings"* we make. I have had many ask if this was my car.
> 
> I just have a problem with rating someone based on tipping when they really don't understand the game. I spent 30 years in the food service industry operating a variety of restaurants. The hardest thing to convey to staff was to treat everyone the same. You prejudge a tip and it will probably be what you prejudged it to be and you will never know if you were right or if it was because you gave sub-standard service because of your low expectations and the customer tipped accordingly.
> 
> I truly believe that most riders enjoy the Uber experience so much, they will pay a higher price either through better rates or with a tip app. At least in our town, we are better and faster, why do we need to be cheaper?


I'm 100% with you and that is why I educate them first and then once they know and still don't tip, that is when I lower the rate.


----------

